# what is the Best vampire count core unit



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think ghouls because of there t4, a2, and poison, what do you think and why


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

It will doubtless meet mass disapproval, but zombies. Ghouls are important to do the killing but zombies allow me to control my games.
Skelingtons are useless to me.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

I think zomdies are durt cheap at 4 points and it enables you to take control of the battle field


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

crypt ghouls becuase they seem to form the backbone of every VC army I have seen


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

skeletons cus they get saves


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's a question, if the VC core didn't have the undead rule and couldn't be raised which would seem closest to being worth their points? Ghouls of course, and even with Undead and raising they are still the best.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

zombies are amazing, use them as meatshields.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

The only good vampire is a dead vampire. slay them all.
Have to agree with ancient zombies are amazing when used right. I've been on the wrong end of his zombies are they are masty to deal with.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Same here, they are annoying.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

i must say i am intrigued by the zombie lover and his ability to use them!

i went for Skellywags - nothing outstanding, but they get a save, can fight in two ranks if you use spears (ghouls with two attacks is all well and good until the enemy inflicts 5 wounds), and they are the easiest to paint!


----------



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

I like Ghouls, with Ghoulkin and Sommon ghouls they hit fast and are easy to raise. with T4 good on defence, with 2 poison attacks good on offence.
+ they're cheap!
Damn my theme requirering me to take skellies!


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

I go with zombies personally thanks to the meat shield use for one but most importantly is for me is the fact that, how you can play an undead army without zombies?!  

Also with zombies you have the psychological use of interrupting your opponents strategem by saying "Braaaaaaiiiiins" every time you move them. . . .but maybe thats just me


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The poll it looking close between the 3, but the ghouls have the slite lead. I wish I could change my vote now, I am thinking zombies for the mass


----------



## LoreMaster (May 20, 2008)

Well it seems that its generally a pretty close thing as to what people think overall the best choice is. I think it just comes down to playing style in the finish.

But still zombies ftw


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

we are at a dead draw at the moment between the 3, so your votes count


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i think ghouls, with zombies as a very close second. I dont see the point in skellies really but they have the best models of the 3 and he only reason i can see for taking them is if you really want some of the magic banners


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the saves and banners of the skeletons, plus they can hide a character with the magic sword (Tomb Blade?) that keeps the coming back without Nehek. I also don't really like the Ghoul models and why pay for Zombies when you can just raise them everywhere...:grin: I also just love the new skeleton models, very cool.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhh. i love zombies. they win hands down.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I go with ghouls primarily because I like the Strigoi style. Of course T4, poison and 2 attacks each is not to be sniffed at either. Combined with a ghoulkin vampire you can get into combat very quickly.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I am still thinking zombies as there mass helps to keep control of the battle field.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

You cant really say ghouls are better than Skeletons, really depends on what you want them for. Ghouls certainly are good buthen again skeletons with HW+SH is a great unit to generate static combat res without giving to many kills away (well unless against certain units).

Zombies are rather dire, cant see the point in them (well bar raising them, no point in buying them).


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

Green Knight said:


> I am still thinking zombies as there mass helps to keep control of the battle field.


 
lol - you have faced Ancient's Vampire Counts force!

don't worry, one of these days, between us we'll find a counter to it!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I am thinking high elf spearmen, 5 unit in a 2000 points


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

you'd still have the problem that he'd have you where he wanted you.

my thoughts are large Ironbreaker unit with oath stone, or a plaguebearer unit with herald and slime trail - if you aint going anywhere anyway, you may as well remove the problem of rank and rear charges

but then thats one single expensive unit against his 3 or 4 cheap ones


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

then you have grave guard, and black coach. I was thinking a list with 2 unit of sword masters and 4 units of spearmen


----------

